# koukla mou



## dutch girly

Who could translate koukla mou for me?
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## parakseno

Basically, "κούκλα" means "doll".
When said to someone "κούκλα μου"["my doll"] would roughly be "girlfriend", "pretty", "pumpkin".

"Τι κάνεις, κούκλα μου;"
"How are you, girlfriend/ pretty/ pumpkin?"


----------



## dutch girly

efcharisto poly


----------



## GreedyGreen

I've heard it said that the -ακι ending is a diminuative that can sometimes be used to show affection. So, and this is probably making words up as I go along but, could you use "κουκλακι μου" to say "my little doll!"?


----------



## Tetina

GreedyGreen said:


> I've heard it said that the -ακι ending is a diminuative that can sometimes be used to show affection. So, and this is probably making words up as I go along but, could you use "κουκλακι μου" to say "my little doll!"?


 
Exactly. "Κουκλάκι" και "κουκλίτσα".


----------



## VISEL

Hi tetina,
in Italian  is Κουκλάκι = kuklàki  and κουκλίτσα = kuklìza?

Baci e abbracci.


----------



## anthodocheio

VISEL said:


> Hi tetina,
> in Italian is Κουκλάκι = kuklàki and κουκλίτσα = kuklìza?
> 
> Baci e abbracci.


 
And it's not "bambola"?


----------



## jaxlarus

VISEL said:


> Hi tetina,
> in Italian  is Κουκλάκι = kuklàki  and κουκλίτσα = kuklìza?
> 
> Baci e abbracci.



 Giusto!

I sense that *κουκλάκι *is used mostly literally, while *κουκλίτσα *and *κουκλί *in a more figurative way. This of course is not carved in stone.

Τhese are κουκλάκια!
This is a κουκλίτσα and so is this!
Α κουκλί could be all of the above, plus this and of course...this one here! 

(Φάτε μάτια ψάρια! )


----------



## Vagabond

jaxlarus said:


> Giusto!
> 
> I sense that *κουκλάκι *is used mostly literally, while *κουκλίτσα *and *κουκλί *in a more figurative way. This of course is not carved in stone.
> 
> Τhese are κουκλάκια!
> This is a κουκλίτσα and so is this!
> Α κουκλί could be all of the above, plus this *and of course...**this one here*!
> 
> (Φάτε μάτια ψάρια! )


I'd say that last one falls under the *κουκλάρα* category.


----------



## VISEL

OK ,  now I know  κουκλάρα is  "figona" or "grande pezzo di gnocca"!


----------



## GreedyGreen

Vagabond said:


> I'd say that last one falls under the *κουκλάρα* category.


 
So what does the -άρα ending signify?


----------



## Vagabond

Yeah, sorry. While the -ίτσα ending is a diminutive, the -άρα ending is an augmentative. So (in my mind at least), κουκλίτσα has a "cutesy" connotation, while κουκλάρα has a "hot" kind of feel to it.


----------



## anthodocheio

GreedyGreen said:


> So what does the -άρα ending signify?


-άρα is for big. 

The following is from the Triantafillidis dictionary:
*



-άρα 1 [ára]:

<LI class=sima>επίθημα θηλυκών ουσιαστικών παράγωγων από ουσιαστικά
1. με μεγεθυντική σημασία:
(βιβλίο) βιβλιάρα, (τρύπα) τρυπάρα, (φέτα) φετάρα, (χείλι) χειλάρα, (Λένα) Λενάρα· (μύτη) μυτάρα και Μύταρος·(βλ. -αρος).

2. (οικ. ) με επιτατική σημασία - χωρίς αναγκαστικά να υπονοείται και η μεγεθυντική σημασία- για να δηλώσει την ύπαρξη σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό των στοιχείων ή της ιδιότητας που συνεπάγεται η πρωτότυπη λέξη· (πρβ. -αρος2):
(γυναίκα) γυναικάρα, (γκόμενα) γκομενάρα, (έργο) εργάρα, (ηθοποιός) ηθοποιάρα, (ομάδα) ομαδάρα, (παίχτης) παιχτάρα.




Click to expand...

*


> *-άρα 2:
> 
> (οικ. ) επίθημα αφηρημένων θηλυκών ουσιαστικών παράγωγων από ρηματικά παράγωγα, συνήθως ουδέτερα ουσιαστικά σε -μα· (πρβ. -αμάρα)· δηλώνει κατάσταση ή ιδιότητα που χαρακτηρίζονται από την ύπαρξη σε μεγάλο βαθμό των στοιχείων που εκφράζει ή συνεπάγεται η πρωτότυπη λέξη:
> (βούβαμα) βουβαμάρα, (σίχαμα) σιχαμάρα.
> 
> *


----------



## Vagabond

Yay for cross-posting  Anthodocheio is, of course, right.


----------

